# Rena XP3 or XP4



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I am looking into buying one of these two filters for my 120 gallon tank

which would fit my tank better

im afraid the xp4 would turn over too much(Like filter to many GPH)


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

There's really no such thing as too much. Besides the xp4 only does around 450gph, and some people would say you need more turn over than that even.

IMO you need 2 xp3's or one xp4 *at least* for a shoal. For just a solo fish the xp3 is enough, but the xp4 would still be best.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

andymellon4 said:


> I am looking into buying one of these two filters for my 120 gallon tank
> 
> which would fit my tank better
> *
> im afraid the xp4 would turn over too much(Like filter to many GPH)*


There is no such thing as too much filtration. That is a BIG plus.

You could have 10 xp4's if you wanted to...


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

get yourself 2 eheim 2028 filters they are amazing i have them on m y 125 gallon gives it crystal clear.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would deff take the xp4, and you could even do two if you wanted. Im running an xp3 and eheim on my 125. I would of probably got the larger xp4, but it wasnt out yet. Its pretty difficult to have to much flow from filtration on larger tank like a 120 gal. Plus cannisters are rated for large tanks, but they dont even have that high of gph. I think an xp3 is 350gph and a xp4 is probably like 400 gph. In comparison a hob ac110 can run at 500gph. So all in all, you dont need to be worried about to much flow on a tank that large, but rather wanting superior fitration that can keep up with messy fish.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

XP4 IMO.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

my biday is coming up and i didnt want to get something that wasnt necessary you know

thanks guys

oh and on the tank already is 2 Marinelands 350s so that with the xp4 should be good


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

it sure will !

The xp4 with those two HOB's should be something good... but it all depends on what you will be keeping in there !


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

On my 125 I have two AC 110s and an XP4. The water is always perfect. Hell I even had 13 pygos in there at one time.


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

right i amkeeping 15 RBP's(not even an inch yet i am expecting some die off and worst comes to worst my friend will take some of them)
i am hoping that is enough


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

That and keeping up with many water changes !


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Go with the XP4. You can never have too big a filter. Use the bottom basket for sponges, the top basket for floss, and the two middle for bio.


----------



## BOy2K (Oct 24, 2007)

i run an xp4 and an xp3 on my tank mate. (and a fluidized sand filter)


----------



## andymellon4 (Mar 17, 2009)

I got a Rena XP4 on Amazon for 180 is that good?

ihope so cause well i spent it haha :laugh:


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

andymellon4 said:


> I got a Rena XP4 on Amazon for 180 is that good?
> 
> ihope so cause well i spent it haha :laugh:


I would say so. I just walked threw the door from PetSmart. I picked one up for $243.00 with tax.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Good deal. I paid a little over $200 for mine.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

on my 125G I have 2 emp 400's 1 A/C 500 and a classic 2017 eheim canny thats rated for 165G tanks I believe and I really do not have any issues whatsoever. DOn't skimp on filtration. More the merrier!!


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

XP4 and AC110


----------

